# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  The World's safest Operating System!!

## nkladakis

προσφατη μελετη αναφερει οτι το mac os x ειναι το ασφαλεστερο λειτουργικο για σερβερ!!!

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/200 ... 7295838000

----------


## koki

Δυστυχώς τα σχόλια πάνω στο άρθρο δεν του δίνουν πολύ κύρος, άσχετο αν είναι πράγματι το καλύτερο λειτουργικό (γενικά, ή για τη δουλειά αυτή)

----------


## Achille

Δεν λέει ακριβώς αυτό η έρευνα. Η έρευνα λέει ότι οι servers που τρέχουν Mac OS X είναι καλύτερα ασφαλισμένοι από τους αντιστοίχους που τρέχουν Linux, όχι ότι το Mac OS X είναι πιο ασφαλές σαν λειτουργικό από το Linux.

Η έρευνα δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το λειτουργικό, αλλά και με τον εγκαταστάτη (μερικοί πυροβολημένοι sysadmins που έχουν κάνει διατριβή στην ασφάλεια από τη μια vs. τον καθένα που πετάει ένα default Linux installation και δεν το κάνει ποτέ update).

Μην βγάζετε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα από τους τίτλους.

----------


## racer

> The total number of successful attacks, according to mi2g, was 17,074, of which Linux accounted for 13,654, Windows 2,005, and BSD and Mac OS X 555. Looking strictly at successful attacks against government servers, Linux comprised 57 percent of those, followed by Windows at 35 percent and BSD and Mac OS X at 0 percent, which the company notes is a first for that category.


Wow!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Με κάλυψε πλήρως ο Αχιλέας, κάτι άλλο που πρέπει επίσεις να σκεφτείτε είναι πόσα services τρέχει το καθένα by default  ::  ...

Κατά την γνώμη μου αμα κάτσεις και στήσεις οβαρά ένα μηχάνημα σε linux είναι πολύ παααρα πολυ δύσκολο να στο hackάρουν σε σχέση με το αντίστιοχα στημένο BSD ή MacOS ή (καλά αυτό είναι εκτώς συναγωνισμού  ::  ) windows...

Και πριν βιαστείτε να μου την πείτε οι BSDάδες, εκτώς από τα kernel flows που έχουν πετύχει στο FreeBSD (περισσότερα σίγουρα απά του Linux) και το NetBSD έχω να πω οτι σε κανένα BSDάκι δεν εχω δει κάτι ανάλογο >

http://www.rsbac.org

έχω κι άλλους λόγους που υποστιρίζω το Linux όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια αλλά θέλουν αρκετή συζήτηση.[/img]

----------


## nkladakis

> (μερικοί πυροβολημένοι sysadmins που έχουν κάνει διατριβή στην ασφάλεια από τη μια vs. τον καθένα που πετάει ένα default Linux installation και δεν το κάνει ποτέ update).
> .


δηλαδή η έρευνα λέει (πανω-κατω): ότι οι BSD sysadmins είναι πυροβολημένοι με την ασφάλεια και οι linux χαβαλέδες  :: 

το default installation του mac os x δεν αφήνει τίποτα ανοιχτό (άσχετα αν εγώ στη Λόλα τα έχω ανοίξει όλα!! :: )
και αυτό νομίζω κάνει τι διαφορά και δεύτερο οτι είναι σχετικά "εξωτικό" λειτουργικό για server, γιατί για deskop είναι το περισσότερο διαδεδομένο unix με 10.000.000 χρήστες παγκόσμια
δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι μετα απο 3 χρονια στην αγορά ούτε ένα Worm δεν εμφανίστηκε και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο γιατί θα απαντήσω ότι: norton antivirus έχω να αγοράσω πολύ καιρό -εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι- και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θέλει τα λεφτά μας  ::

----------


## racer

> εκτώς από τα kernel flows που έχουν πετύχει στο FreeBSD (περισσότερα σίγουρα απά του Linux) και το NetBSD


Αυτο το έγραψες κατα λάθος ή το ενοείς? Αν το ενοείς, μήν ανυσιχεις, θα προσποιηθούμε οτι δέν το ήπες ποτε  ::   ::   :: 

Μερικά στοιχεία που βλέπω εγω για αυτη την ερευνα:
1. Μηλάει για govermental servers, άρα οι χαβαλέδες αποκλείοντε, είναι όλοι IT Professionals
2. Μηλάει για migration to open source, άρα οι συγκεκριμένοι IT Professionals απλα 'δοκιμάζουνε'
3. Για να φτάσεις στο σημείο να βάλεις *BSD δέν είσαι ούτε χαβαλές ούτε κάνεις πείραμα, σε αυτό έχει απολυτο δήκιο ο Achilee

----------


## cirrus

> The group discounted the recent wave of worms, viruses *and other attacks* that have affected Windows systems worldwide. It confined the study to overt digital attacks by hackers.


Ωραιο αρθρο. Με εκανε να γελασω αρκετα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είτε το πιτεύεις είτε όχι είναι αδύνατον να χρησημοποιήσουν Open Source σε goverment sites γιατί:

α) το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος οπότε ρισκάρουν
β) δεν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία να πάρει το φταίξημο όταν κάτι γίνει (δεν υπαρχουν ISO κλπ) και όταν σκάνε τόσα φράγκα θέλουν να είναι ΟΚ.

Όταν επιστρέψω Κρήτη θα σου κάνω post από την List της security focus το σχετικό post.

Τώρα αν μου λες οτι το BSD είναι καλύτερο σε ρωτάω:

α) τι περισσότερο προσφέρει ?

β) γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί συγκεκρημένη distro με πακέτα κλπ

γ) γιατί όλος ο κόσμος χρησημοποιεί Linux / λίγοι ασχολούνται με το BSD ?

δ) γιατί η NSA αφού λες οτι θέλουν BSD για goverment sites έφτιαξε το SELinux ? γιατι΄δεν ξοδέψαν λευτά για το BSD ?

ε) έχει περισσότερους drivers το BSD από το Linux ? έχουν δοκιμαστεί το ίδιο ?

ζ) έχει μέλλον το BSD σε σχέση με το Linux ? ή θα μίνει για τους "elite" τύπους που την έχουν δει "τα κάνω όλα compile μόνος μου" ?

η) γιατί στο CERN που έχω πάει ο ίδιος, στο computer room τους έχουν ολόκληρο το clusterάκι σε Linux και τους servers τους ? ακόμα και τα ποιό special πράγματα (σου θυμίζω οτι τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια κάνουμ πολύ πάααρα πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά) σε linux τα ΄χουν εκτώς από μερικά serverάκια σε Solaris και κανα-δυό Silicon Graphics. Να σου πω οτι το Cern τρώει συχνά επιθέσεις και μέχρι σήμερα δεν τους έχει πετύχει κανείς. Επίσεις το clusterάκι αυτό επεξεργάζεται δεδομένα άπειρα, κυριολεκτικά, μιλάμε για τον μεγαλύτερο επιταχυντή σωματιδίων στον κόσμο, βγάλανε τον cray XMP2 για να βάλουν Linuxάκι, σου λέει κάτι αυτό ?

Πραγματικά απ τη στιγμή που συγκρίνουμε λειτουρικά μιλάμε για τον kernel σε ρωτάω λοιπόν σε επίπεδο kernel τι παραπάνω έχει το BSD από το Linux (που δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις στο Linux με patchάκι) και αν αξίζει να μπω στην ταλαιπωρία να κάνω recompile κάθε φορά που βγαίνει vulnerability ή γενικώς να βάλω και να ρυθμίσω ένα BSD ?

Αν μου έλεγες οτι υπάρχουν OSes καλύτερα θα σου έλεγα για συγκεκριμένα θέματα υπάρχουν καλύτερα OSes αλλά

α) Δεν είναι Open Source (θεωρώ οτι η ψυχή του Open source είναι το Linux, δες την ανάπτυξή του και θα καταλάβεις, οπότε λογικά από τα Open source είναι το καλύτερο).

β) Δεν τα κάνουν όλα.

γ) Δεν τα βρίσκεις συνήθως.

δ) Πάνε πακέτο με το Hardware.

----------


## racer

> Είτε το πιτεύεις είτε όχι είναι αδύνατον να χρησημοποιήσουν Open Source σε goverment sites γιατί:
> 
> α) το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος οπότε ρισκάρουν
> β) δεν υπάρχει κάποια εταιρία να πάρει το φταίξημο όταν κάτι γίνει (δεν υπαρχουν ISO κλπ) και όταν σκάνε τόσα φράγκα θέλουν να είναι ΟΚ.


Δηλαδή η έρευνα που αναφερόμαστε δέν έγινε ποτε? :: 




> Όταν επιστρέψω Κρήτη θα σου κάνω post από την List της security focus το σχετικό post.


Πήγενε http://secunia.com/product/139/ και μέτρα πόσα εσυ θεωρείς 'σοβαρά' flaws. Μετά πήγενε http://secunia.com/product/763/ και κάνε το αντίστοιχο.




> Τώρα αν μου λες οτι το BSD είναι καλύτερο σε ρωτάω:
> 
> α) τι περισσότερο προσφέρει ?


Όχι πολλά ... http://people.freebsd.org/~murray/bsd_flier.html  :: 




> β) γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί συγκεκρημένη distro με πακέτα κλπ


????? ????? ????? Τί ενοείς?




> γ) γιατί όλος ο κόσμος χρησημοποιεί Linux / λίγοι ασχολούνται με το BSD ?


Αυτό δέν είναι επιχείρημα, άμα είναι έτσι τοτε γιατι ΟΛΟΣ ο κόσμος χρησημοποιεί Windows? Όπος και να έχει, μιας και ρότησες, το Linux ...
1. Υποστιρίζει περισοτερες συσκυές
2. Είναι μόδα, το γνωρίζουνε περισότεροι
3. Λόγο του μεγαλύτερου comunity έχεισ περισότερες πιθανότητες να λύσεις ένα πιθανο πρόβλημα που προέκυψε.




> δ) γιατί η NSA αφού λες οτι θέλουν BSD για goverment sites έφτιαξε το SELinux ? γιατι΄δεν ξοδέψαν λευτά για το BSD ?


Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα κάνουν ...




> ε) έχει περισσότερους drivers το BSD από το Linux ? έχουν δοκιμαστεί το ίδιο ?


Φυσικά οχι  :: 




> ζ) έχει μέλλον το BSD σε σχέση με το Linux ? ή θα μίνει για τους "elite" τύπους που την έχουν δει "τα κάνω όλα compile μόνος μου" ?


Καλέστε στο 090.... που θές να ξέρω ρε? Εγώ πάντος θα προτιμούσα να μίνει σοβαρό και elite. Γιατι όσο πιο χαρούμενο είναι ένα OS τόσο περισότερα προβλήματα (πχ Windows)




> η) γιατί στο CERN που έχω πάει ο ίδιος, στο computer room τους έχουν ολόκληρο το clusterάκι σε Linux και τους servers τους ? ακόμα και τα ποιό special πράγματα (σου θυμίζω οτι τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια κάνουμ πολύ πάααρα πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά) σε linux τα ΄χουν εκτώς από μερικά serverάκια σε Solaris και κανα-δυό Silicon Graphics. Να σου πω οτι το Cern τρώει συχνά επιθέσεις και μέχρι σήμερα δεν τους έχει πετύχει κανείς. Επίσεις το clusterάκι αυτό επεξεργάζεται δεδομένα άπειρα, κυριολεκτικά, μιλάμε για τον μεγαλύτερο επιταχυντή σωματιδίων στον κόσμο, βγάλανε τον cray XMP2 για να βάλουν Linuxάκι, σου λέει κάτι αυτό ?


Και στο yahoo έχουνε ολόκληρο clusteraki με FreeBSD, so what?




> Πραγματικά απ τη στιγμή που συγκρίνουμε λειτουρικά μιλάμε για τον kernel σε ρωτάω λοιπόν σε επίπεδο kernel τι παραπάνω έχει το BSD από το Linux (που δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις στο Linux με patchάκι) και αν αξίζει να μπω στην ταλαιπωρία να κάνω recompile κάθε φορά που βγαίνει vulnerability ή γενικώς να βάλω και να ρυθμίσω ένα BSD ?


1. Καλύτερο scheduler
2. Καλύτερο Memmory Manager
3. Καλύτερο network (μέχρι που το linux χρισημοποίησε το network impl. του FreeBSD)




> Αν μου έλεγες οτι υπάρχουν OSes καλύτερα θα σου έλεγα για συγκεκριμένα θέματα υπάρχουν καλύτερα OSes αλλά
> 
> α) Δεν είναι Open Source (θεωρώ οτι η ψυχή του Open source είναι το Linux, δες την ανάπτυξή του και θα καταλάβεις, οπότε λογικά από τα Open source είναι το καλύτερο).
> 
> β) Δεν τα κάνουν όλα.
> 
> γ) Δεν τα βρίσκεις συνήθως.
> 
> δ) Πάνε πακέτο με το Hardware.


To καλό είναι σχετικό, για το desktop μου είναι καλά τα Windows και πολύ καλό το Linux, για άλλα πράγματα πιθανός να μήν είναι.

Φιληκά παντα  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Btw,

Να προσθέσω και την άποψη ενός φίλου μου, ψηλοάσχετου με PC:

Το άρθρό δέν μας αναφέρει πόσα govermental μηχανήματα τέχουνε το εκάστοτε λειτουργικό. Που σημένει οτι είναι πολυ πιθανο το FreeBSD να έχει 0% sucessfull attacks αλλα είναι εξίσου πιθανό το FreeBSD να έχει και 0% παρουσία στουσ Govermental servers  ::

----------


## racer

Ορίστε και η άποψη του φίλου μου που δέν είναι ακόμα μέλος στο forum αλλα ήθελε να εκφραστεί το παιδί:




> καλησπερα σας ειμαι ο φιλος του racer 
> ναι ειμαι ασχετος απο pc αλλα σπουδαζω οικονομικα!!
> 
> αρχικα λοιπον αυτοι που ερμηνευουν στατιστικες μελετες ειναι δυνατον
> να χρησιμοποιησουν καποια "tricks" με τα οποια μεν να μην αλλαζουν τα 
> αποτελεσματα της ερευνας αλλα να τα ερμηνευουν ετσι ωστε να φανει αυτο
> που θα τους ευνοει. Η εν λογο ερευνα δεν εχει δημοσιευτει απλα η apple 
> αγορασε τα αποτελεσματα και δημοσιευσε αυτα τα αποτελεσματα.
> 
> ...

----------


## papashark

Καλά τα λέει το παλικάρι...

Η τέχνη της στατιστικής είναι να δείξεις πόσο γεμάτο είναι ένα ποτήρι με λίγο νερό μέσα.

Η τέχνη της "πολιτικής" είναι να δείξεις ότι το ποτήρι είναι μισογεμάτο και όχι μισοάδειο.

Εάν ο κόσμος διαβάζοντας, ακούγοντας και βλέποντας τα τεκτενόμενα γύρω του, τα κριτικάριζε, τότε σίγουρα τέτοια άρθρα θα ταξίδευαν κατευθείαν στα καλάθια των σκουπιδιών, ενώ αμφιβάλλω εάν όλοι εμείς θα ψηφίζαμε το κόμα που ψηφίζουμε σήμερα, ή εάν θα ψηφίζαμε καθόλου, ή εάν θα ψηφίζαμε ενώ δεν ψηφίζουμε.

Μετά τις εκλογές, έαν κάποιος θέλει και μου το θυμίσει, θα σας κάνω ανάλυση των γκάλλοπ και τις στάθμισεις των αποτελεσμάτων που δεν γίνετε. Το τραγικό της συγκεκριμένης ιστορίας, είναι ότι η μόνη εφημερίδα που έχει γράψει σοβαρό άρθρο για το θέμα είναι το "ποντίκι".....

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Πήγενε http://secunia.com/product/139/ και μέτρα πόσα εσυ θεωρείς 'σοβαρά' flaws. Μετά πήγενε http://secunia.com/product/763/ και κάνε το αντίστοιχο.


NetBSD Security-Officer recently published 4 Security Advisories.

We have received a number of notes from people that the PGP signatures
on these were bad. This has been corrected, and re-signed copies
published at:

ftp://ftp.NetBSD.org/pub/NetBSD/securit ... 01.txt.asc
ftp://ftp.NetBSD.org/pub/NetBSD/securit ... 02.txt.asc
ftp://ftp.NetBSD.org/pub/NetBSD/securit ... 03.txt.asc
ftp://ftp.NetBSD.org/pub/NetBSD/securit ... 04.txt.asc

As always, these locations will contain the most up-to-date versions
of the Advisories, if any other changes are required as new
information comes to hand.

(ούτε τα sigs δεν βάλαν σωστά  ::  )

Σου ξαναλέω βρίσκονται bugs επιδεί ακριβώς δουλεύουν πολοί πάνω σε αυτά, πιστεύω οτι το BSD έχει πολά περισσότερα και απλά δεν τα βρίσκουν γιατί δεν ασχολούνται τόσοι πολοί με αυτό.

απόσπασμα από το site που δίνεις παρακάτω...

but in reality the Linux codebase is modified too rapidly by inexperienced programmers. 

με αυτή την νοοτροπία εγώ νιώθω ποιό ανασφαλής απέναντι στο BSD, αν υποτιμούν έτσι τους χιλιάδες Linux developers τότε είναι σίγουρο οτι θα υποτιμίσουν και τους Hackerάδες και θα πάρουν τα @@...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Τώρα αν μου λες οτι το BSD είναι καλύτερο σε ρωτάω:
> 
> α) τι περισσότερο προσφέρει ?
> 
> 
> Όχι πολλά ... http://people.freebsd.org/~murray/bsd_flier.html


Χαίρω πολύ στην σελίδα τους προφανώς δεν θα λέγαν τα μειονεκτίματα  ::  αυτό δεν είναι αντικειμενικό...




> β) γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί συγκεκρημένη distro με πακέτα κλπ
> 
> 
> ????? ????? ????? Τί ενοείς?


Αφού είναι τόσο καλό όπως λες γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πακέτο στυλ Redhat/SuSE κλπ ? γιατί δεν επενδύουν σε αυτό ?




> γ) γιατί όλος ο κόσμος χρησημοποιεί Linux / λίγοι ασχολούνται με το BSD ?
> 
> 
> Αυτό δέν είναι επιχείρημα, άμα είναι έτσι τοτε γιατι ΟΛΟΣ ο κόσμος χρησημοποιεί Windows? Όπος και να έχει, μιας και ρότησες, το Linux ...
> 1. Υποστιρίζει περισοτερες συσκυές
> 2. Είναι μόδα, το γνωρίζουνε περισότεροι
> 3. Λόγο του μεγαλύτερου comunity έχεισ περισότερες πιθανότητες να λύσεις ένα πιθανο πρόβλημα που προέκυψε.


Ενοούσα για να στήνουν serverάκια, προφανώς για desktop καλύτεροι είναι οι MAC π.χ. παρόλα αυτά δεν νομίζεις οτι μιά μεγαλύτερη community έχει να δώσει πολά περισσότερα (μην μου πεις οτι υπάρχει community για windows τώρα  ::  μιλάμε για open source) από μία μικρή και elite ?




> δ) γιατί η NSA αφού λες οτι θέλουν BSD για goverment sites έφτιαξε το SELinux ? γιατι΄δεν ξοδέψαν λευτά για το BSD ?
> 
> 
> Τόσα ξέρουν, τόσα κάνουν ...


καλά τώρα σοβαρά μιλάς ? εσύ δεν έφερες ως επιχείρημα οτι το ψάχνον για goverment sites και οτι είναι μόνο IT profesionals ? τώρα τους βγάζεις άσχετους ?




> ζ) έχει μέλλον το BSD σε σχέση με το Linux ? ή θα μίνει για τους "elite" τύπους που την έχουν δει "τα κάνω όλα compile μόνος μου" ?
> 
> 
> Καλέστε στο 090.... που θές να ξέρω ρε? Εγώ πάντος θα προτιμούσα να μίνει σοβαρό και elite. Γιατι όσο πιο χαρούμενο είναι ένα OS τόσο περισότερα προβλήματα (πχ Windows).


Δηλαδή το Linux είναι χαρούμενο ? όπως και οι Linux admins είναι χαβαλεδιάρηδες ? πως μπορείς να είσαι τόσο απόλυτος ? Μπορείς να κάνεις παπάδες στο Linux με τόσο υλικό που υπάρχει, στο site που έδωσες παραπάνω προκλητικά είχαν συγκρίνει το κατά πόσο μπορείς να κάνεις development στο BSD και στο Linux λέγοντας οτι ποιό πολά μπορείς να κάνεις στο BSD, αν ήταν έτσι γιατί δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί το ίδιο ?




> η) γιατί στο CERN που έχω πάει ο ίδιος, στο computer room τους έχουν ολόκληρο το clusterάκι σε Linux και τους servers τους ? ακόμα και τα ποιό special πράγματα (σου θυμίζω οτι τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια κάνουμ πολύ πάααρα πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά) σε linux τα ΄χουν εκτώς από μερικά serverάκια σε Solaris και κανα-δυό Silicon Graphics. Να σου πω οτι το Cern τρώει συχνά επιθέσεις και μέχρι σήμερα δεν τους έχει πετύχει κανείς. Επίσεις το clusterάκι αυτό επεξεργάζεται δεδομένα άπειρα, κυριολεκτικά, μιλάμε για τον μεγαλύτερο επιταχυντή σωματιδίων στον κόσμο, βγάλανε τον cray XMP2 για να βάλουν Linuxάκι, σου λέει κάτι αυτό ?
> 
> 
> Και στο yahoo έχουνε ολόκληρο clusteraki με FreeBSD, so what?


Και το yahoo έχει hackaristεί και το yahoo δεν κάνει έρευνα και στο yahoo δεν αναπτύχθηκαν πρωτόκολα  ::  και το yahoo δεν έβγαλε ψραυ για να βάλει Linux.




> 1. Καλύτερο scheduler
> 2. Καλύτερο Memmory Manager
> 3. Καλύτερο network (μέχρι που το linux χρισημοποίησε το network impl. του FreeBSD)


Έχεις patchάρει ποτέ τον kernel του Linux γιατί αυτά που λες τα έχουν φιάξει My friend και υπάρχουν projects που ασχολούνται με αυτά (http://www.kernelnewbies.org). Όσο για το tcp stack στο linux το έχουν προχωρίσει πολύ από τότε.

έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως η συζήτηση.

----------


## ocean

Επειδή ψιλοβλέπω αυτό το thread να εξελισσεται σε OS flame,war κλπ κλπ... σας παρακαλώ να ηρεμήσετε.

Το μόνο που θέλω να πω ειναι:

1. Το κάθε λειτουργικο (Linux, BSD) εχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά του οπως και κάθε άλλο λειτουργικό.

2. Συγκρίσεις τέτοιου είδους δεν έχουν νόημα ούτε βγάζουν πουθενά. Η ερώτηση "ποιο λειτουργικό ειναι καλύτερο" εξαρτάται αμεσα απο την αμέσως επόμενη ερώτηση "τι θέλεις να κάνεις (τι ζήτάς απο το λειτουργικό να κανει)". Αρα λοιπόν ενα τέτοιο debate (λέξη της μόδας  ::   ::   ::  ) για να βγάλει νόημα θα έπρεπε να εξελιχθεί σε ...διδακτορική διατριβή πολλών χιλιάδων σελίδων και πάλι δεν θα έβγαζε ΕΝΑ συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα που θα ήταν υπέρ του ενός η του άλλου λειτουργικού.

3. Για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους, *στον πραγματικό κόσμο*, οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό ειναι μόνο τοσο καλό οσο ειναι ο administrator του η αυτός που το στήνει. Ετσι λοιπόν οταν κάποιος ασχετος* στήνει οποιοδήποτε λειτουργικό ειναι καταδικασμένος να έχει προβλήματα. Αντίθετα, αυτός που ξέρει, μπορεί να ξεπεράσει ή να ελαχιστοποιήσει τυχόν προβλήματα που έχει το λειτουργικό που έχει επιλέξει.

4. Πιστεύω οτι και τα δύο λειτουργικά της παρούσας συζήτησης έχουν συμβάλλει τα μέγιστα στον χώρο του computing, ειναι λοιπόν τουλάχιστον άδικο να τα απαξιώνουμε μονομιάς, ειδή μας αρέσει το ένα η το άλλο περισσότερο. Αλλώστε ειναι γωστό οτι και τα δύο δανείζονται το ένα απο το άλλο, αν λοιπόν δεν υπήρχε κάποιο απο τα δύο το άλλο θα ήταν σαφώς πιο πίσω.

5. Η βασικές διαφορές που εντοπίζω εγώ, ειναι δύο. Το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης και η δομή της άδειας που βασίζεται το κάθε ένα. Αυτή ειναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα και γι αυτό ουτε κάν την αρχίζω εδώ, αλλα για μένα αυτές ειναι οι βασικότερες διαφορές.


Τώρα, απλά και μόνο για να βάλουμε κάποια πράγματα στην θέση τους:

@Mick:



> (Αφού είναι τόσο καλό όπως λες γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πακέτο στυλ Redhat/SuSE κλπ ? γιατί δεν επενδύουν σε αυτό )


Γιατί απλά το μοντέλο ανάπυξης του λειτουργικού ειναι διαφορετικό, ετσι λοιπόν αφ, ενός δεν έχει εφάρμογή η έννοια του distro στο BSD, και αφ εταίρου, αυτό που εσυ λές επένδυση, υπάρχει, απλά τα προϊόντα αυτά δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να φέρουν την σφραγίδα (το ονομα ) *BSD, γιατι κατι τέτοιο το επιτρέπει η άδεια χρήσης του BSD.





> α) Δεν είναι Open Source (θεωρώ οτι η ψυχή του Open source είναι το Linux, δες την ανάπτυξή του και θα καταλάβεις, οπότε λογικά από τα Open source είναι το καλύτερο).


Τα *BSDs σαν λειτουργικά ειναι ΟΛΑ open source, (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του OSX, θεωρόντας οτι το βασικό λειτουργικό ειναι το Darwin). Η διαφορά ειναι οπως είπα και παραπάνω στην μορφή της άδειας, οπου κάποιος μπορεί, αν θέλει, να πάρει το BSD η κομμάτια του να φιάξει ενα προϊον, να το κάνει repackage και να το διανείμει χωρίς να δώσει sources για το προϊον αυτό.




> β) γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί συγκεκρημένη distro με πακέτα κλπ


απο το site του FreeBSD: *There are currently 10357 ports in the FreeBSD Ports Collection*

Οσο για τα θέματα διάδοσης, μεγάλης η μικρής χρήσης, και ύπαρξης η οχι vulnerabilities, αντιγράφω απο το netcraft:




> INetU most reliable hosting company site during H2 2003...
> 
> The second half of 2003, which included the Blaster worm, the SoBig Virus, the power blackout in the Northeast US and Canada, and a spate of distributed denial attacks, was described by Wired magazine as the worst ever for the impact of worms and viruses on internet infrastructure...
> ...From customers’ point of view, the percentage of failed requests is more pertinent than outages on the hosting companies’ own sites, as this gives a pointer to reliability of routing, and this is why we choose to rank our table by fewest failed requests, rather than shortest periods of outage. Seven hosting companies went through the period with less than 0.01% of requests failing from our five measurement points. 
> 
> *Seven of the top nine sites run on FreeBSD.* The exceptions are Datapipe, which is doing a fine job of promoting the reliability of Windows 2003, and German hosting company komplex.net which runs on Linux.



Τέλος, αυτο πού εχω να πώ ειναι οτι, αυτοί που πραγματικά "δικαιούνται δια να ομιλούν" ειναι αυτοί που έχουν δοκιμάσει για ικανό χρόνο και τα δύο λειτουργικά, και έχουν καταλήξει σε κάποιο (η και στα δύο !!!) ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους**. Ολα τα άλλα θα πρέπει να γίνοται redirect στο /dev/null  ::  


Φιλικά,

Ηλίας


* Ασχετος: Οχι αυτός που δεν ξέρει, αλλα αυτός που ενω δεν ξέρει δεν έχει την διάθεση να κάτσει να διαβάσει για να μάθει.

** Θεωρώ οτι ειμαι ένας απο αυτούς

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συμφωνώ με τον ocean 100%...

----------


## racer

Εγώ ήχα συμφωνήσει απο εχτές:




> To καλό είναι σχετικό, για το desktop μου είναι καλά τα Windows και πολύ καλό το Linux, για άλλα πράγματα πιθανός να μήν είναι.


Άιντε φιλάκια ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

καλά καλά δεν σε είπα και καμπούρη  ::  αλλά εσύ έθεσες θέμα σύγρησης  ::  

Τα λιέμε κι από κοντά  ::

----------


## Brat3

> β) γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει βγεί συγκεκρημένη distro με πακέτα κλπ


Πακέτα ? γκιου νοου Ports ? μπα ε?




> δ) γιατί η NSA αφού λες οτι θέλουν BSD για goverment sites έφτιαξε το SELinux ? γιατι΄δεν ξοδέψαν λευτά για το BSD ?


TrustedBSD. Για να μην κάνουμε καν αναφορά στο OpenBSD default installation που από μόνο του είναι μια χαρούλα.




> ε) έχει περισσότερους drivers το BSD από το Linux ? έχουν δοκιμαστεί το ίδιο ?


Έχει το linux περισσότερους drivers από τα Windows? ΕΛΕΟΣ πια....μην σκέφτεστε σαν 5χρονα.




> ζ) έχει μέλλον το BSD σε σχέση με το Linux ? ή θα μίνει για τους "elite" τύπους που την έχουν δει "τα κάνω όλα compile μόνος μου" ?


Όσο μέλλον είχε και το linux πριν 5 μη πω 10 χρόνια. Η ερώτηση σου είναι καθαρά ρητορική. Θυμάσαι το hype που είχαν πάθει όλοι με το linux γύρω στο 1998-2000 ? που έβαζε και η κουτσή μαρία ? Πόσοι το κράτησαν από αυτούς? Μέχρι πριν κανα 2χρόνια για το linux δεν υπήρχε καμία σοβαρή εφαρμογή γραφείου...και η κλασσική απάντηση σε όποιον έψαχνε "Word", ήταν: "Τι να το κάνεις το Word...εδώ εμείς έχουμε VI....". Όσο αλλάζει αυτή η νοοτροπία όλα τα *nix-οειδή συστήματα θα γίνοται όλο και πιο αποδεκτά από τον κόσμο και θα βγαίνουν και applications και drivers και απ' όλα.




> Πραγματικά απ τη στιγμή που συγκρίνουμε λειτουρικά μιλάμε για τον kernel σε ρωτάω λοιπόν σε επίπεδο kernel τι παραπάνω έχει το BSD από το Linux (που δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις στο Linux με patchάκι) και αν αξίζει να μπω στην ταλαιπωρία να κάνω recompile κάθε φορά που βγαίνει vulnerability ή γενικώς να βάλω και να ρυθμίσω ένα BSD ?


Όσο περισσοτεροι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν ένα λειτουργικό τόσο περισσότερα προβλήματα ανακύπτουν. Το ότι βγαίνουν αρκετά προβλήματα τελευταία για το FreeBSD σημαίνει ότι όλο και περισσότεροι το χρησιμοποιούν και ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι και τα υπόλοιπα BSD συστήματα έχουν αναγκαστικά πρόβλημα (NET, OPEN, ... ). Επί εποχής 2.0.Χ kernels θυμάσαι κάθε πότε έβγαιναν προβλήματα για το linuxaki ?

με ένα patch του Linux δλδ δεν κάνεις recompile τον kernel μετά ?

Πάντα Φιλικά  ::

----------


## apoikos

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον ocean, τουλάχιστον στο 99% όσων λέει. Δυστυχώς το FreeBSD το έχω δουλέψει ελάχιστα σε σχέση με το Linux, κάνοντας εντελώς διαφορετική χρήση, οπότε δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω τα δύο λειτουργικά. Ωστόσο θέλω να κάνω δύο παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα:

Το FreeBSD vs. Linux vs. Windows 2000 flier για το οποίο έδωσε link ο racer είναι αρκετά έως πολύ παλιό. Μέσα στο κείμενο αναφέρονται τα εξής:



> The situation has improved somewhat recently and the 2.4 release of the Linux kernel will introduce a new virutual memory system based on the same concepts as the FreeBSD VM system





> There are several new journaling filesystems in development for Linux that will fix some of these issues, but these will not be ready for the 2.4 release of Linux.


Είναι προφανές ότι το φυλλάδιο αυτό έχει γραφτεί πριν από 2 - 3 χρόνια και οι πληροφορίες που δίνει δεν έχουν πλέον μεγάλη αξία. Από τότε έχουν αλλάξει πολλά πράγματα και στα δύο λειτουργικά, και, τουλάχιστον στο Linux, η πρόοδος είναι θεαματική.

Σχετικά με τα κενά ασφαλείας του Linux: Ναι, ένα μέρος των κενών ασφαλείας οφείλεται στο - ορισμένες φορές - «άναρχο» μοντέλο ανάπτυξης. Ωστόσο, άπαξ και ανακαλυφθούν τα κενά αυτά, η αντίδραση της κοινότητας για την κάλυψή τους είναι *ταχύτατη* (βλέπε την ιστορία με την mremap()).

Τέλος, για να ρίξω λίγο λάδι στη φωτιά, ρίξτε μια ματιά σε αυτό το benchmark: http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

----------

